# i need help building a liquid cooling system



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Specs:
Asus Striker II Extreme
Intel Q9650
4GB of OCZ DDR3 memory (4x1GB)
EVGA nVidia GeForce 280 GTX
CM CSX Super Tower (diamond plate and skulls)
1000 Watt PSU
4 Hard Drives.

I need to put together a liquid cooling system because my CPU is running hot and its causing problems. Price is really not an issue. 

To meet my needs:

Single fan radiator 
Double bay resevoir (w/flow meter)
Pump
VGA cooling block
CPU cooling block
Color preferably blue to match the rest of my pc. 
Parts from FrozenCPU.com

Price isn't really a problem. Just nothing ridiculous.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I don't mess with water. But if you don't get a response here, simply contact FrozenCPU. They are typically very helpful and will ensure you get everything that you need.


----------



## Cameron_Faust (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Furcifer (Dec 12, 2009)

I do not know your meaning of ridiculous. However, if price is not really a problem, you might want to try some of the Frozen CPU Phase Change coolers.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...66_939_940_AM2_AM2_AM3_Pre-Order_.html?tl=g49


Keep in mind that this cooler will keep your cpu at a steady -45c to -50c


----------

